# Eating ND's



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So here's a question that I've been searching the net for.

What about eating ND or Dwarf Nubian x's? They are small, easy to keep, easy to pasture for forage, etc.

Why are people not eating them? Granted they probably don't have much meat ON them, maybe much like a young deer. 

So CAN you eat them? Well, I guess I know you can if you want to, but does their meat taste okay? Is there some reason (other than size) that people don't eat them?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ND are eaten by people But like you said their size is a deterant for those raising for market as they dont have enough meat on them. They are a dairy goat so they have less meat per square inch for lack of a better term.

Also ND are like designer dogs, more of a novalty for some then actual productive animals (dont get on me here, yes i know and work hard to explain to people that ND are DAIRY goats and can produce quite a bit for their size and some are even used in dairies).


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They can be eaten and taste wonderful, but most people eat them incidentally -as uneeded stock (ie bucks) or undesirable breeders. If you are wanting to raise goats FOR eating you'd probably get more bang for your buck with a meatier animal. Pygmies are also small, but are stockier. I assume they'd give a higher yield for slaughter. Naturally, if you try a larger breed you'd want meat goats and not dairy goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Part of the problem here on the islands is what's available for purchase.

I've found nubian mixes, nigerian dwarfs and mixes, but that's about it. I've heard of someone that has boer mixes but have not been able to actually talk to them.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes you can eat them ( they taste great ) Pygmy's are more meatier. I want to raise for both milk and meat so my herd consist of both Nigerians and Pygmy mixes . I also want to add a boer doe or two in my herd ( to boost my meat a little ) And maybe a Nubian and alpine ( I just love them !! ) :greengrin: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So with ND's would you "harvest" them when they're still small or when they're older? I have a couple of meat goat books, but they mostly deal with boers.

I know with chickens you harvest them fairly young. Would it be like Lamb?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd assume it be like lamb, the goal with raising for meat is to get the biggest animal within the least amount of time. Muscle building would be a good choice for you since they are dairy; mixes may be meatier. You need to get a careful balance, because I believe dairy breeds are more likely to build fat than muscle. I've heard good things about feeding black berry branches/bushes.

If I had the stomach, I would send my wethers to the freezer and sell my does. The world only needs so many males (sadly) so they usually end up getting the short stick. A NDxPygmy cross could be a great yield for you if you want them to be milkers too. The profit margin would be higher if you could utilize both areas of meat and milk.

Some day I may invest in boers.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Since you can have them as smaller pets, eat them, or milk them, I think I'm going to go with ND's for my main breeding stock. Then maybe one nubian cross breeding per year for a bigger meat goat with my nubian cross female and my nubian cross male.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Dayna said:


> Since you can have them as smaller pets, eat them, or milk them, I think I'm going to go with ND's for my main breeding stock. Then maybe one nubian cross breeding per year for a bigger meat goat with my nubian cross female and my nubian cross male.


Sounds like a good plan. My aunt ends up harvesting most of her wethers for her family. They are NDs. If you also want the option of selling for pets, try to get colorful stock -- color sells. :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chevon & lamb is like apples & oranges. Lamb has plenty fat & marbeling.
Goat meat has virtually no marbleing & very little fat around the outside.
Goat meat dries out & can be tough if not cooked long & low with plenty of liquid.
Ground, brats or sausage is cooked the same as any other meat.


----------

